# Ford 3000 Steering column leaking



## cjk1941

Bought a 1971 ford 3000 last Aug and have been working it pretty hard, power steering fluid started leaking from center of steering wheel column. Manual shows this as a bad control valve upper seal. Any suggestions before I disassemble the column to replace it seal? 

Thanks


----------



## Ultradog

It's a common problem on those.
It is not a difficult task to repair 
Worst part is you have to pull the cowel around the fuel tank.
The seal that is leaking is #35.
Replace the lower seal while you are in there. #14 or it will fail too and you'll be right back in there.
Lower seal means you have to remove the hydraulic block.
MARK THE LINES to the PS cylinders!! I use tape and mark the upper one on each side.
Take the hydraulic block apart and clean out any rust and gunk. Then use grease to reassemble. Be careful removing the block. The plungers, balls and springs will want to fall out when you remove it.
I always replace both orings #33.
Inspect the steering shaft where the upper seal goes for wear or rust. You can buy a speedy sleeve to repair it.
You will need an I&T FO-31 manual (google it - about $30) to read how to reassemble it all and "stake" the nut #21.
A lot of fellows forget how all the plungers, balls and springs go back in. If you get into trouble we can help.
Don't forget to add 90wt oil to the lower steering gears while you are messing with your steering. Remove plug #52 and add till it spills out.
Lastly, it's a good time to replace the filter in the PS pump reservoir. When you are done it'll be good for another 40 years.
Don't let the job intimidate you. It really is not hard.
You can call your NH dealer and give them these part #s and have them sent to you.
Upper seal #35 - 83929295 ~$17
Lower seal #14 - 86531349 ~$19
Oring #33 - 1707280 ~$4 (buy 2)
Filter - EDPN3K758AGV ~$11

Edit:
Forgot the photo


----------



## cjk1941

Thanks, very useful info


----------



## 68Ford3000

cjk1941 said:


> Bought a 1971 ford 3000 last Aug and have been working it pretty hard, power steering fluid started leaking from center of steering wheel column. Manual shows this as a bad control valve upper seal. Any suggestions before I disassemble the column to replace it seal?
> 
> Thanks





Ultradog said:


> It's a common problem on those.
> It is not a difficult task to repair
> Worst part is you have to pull the cowel around the fuel tank.
> The seal that is leaking is #35.
> Replace the lower seal while you are in there. #14 or it will fail too and you'll be right back in there.
> Lower seal means you have to remove the hydraulic block.
> MARK THE LINES to the PS cylinders!! I use tape and mark the upper one on each side.
> Take the hydraulic block apart and clean out any rust and gunk. Then use grease to reassemble. Be careful removing the block. The plungers, balls and springs will want to fall out when you remove it.
> I always replace both orings #33.
> Inspect the steering shaft where the upper seal goes for wear or rust. You can buy a speedy sleeve to repair it.
> You will need an I&T FO-31 manual (google it - about $30) to read how to reassemble it all and "stake" the nut #21.
> A lot of fellows forget how all the plungers, balls and springs go back in. If you get into trouble we can help.
> Don't forget to add 90wt oil to the lower steering gears while you are messing with your steering. Remove plug #52 and add till it spills out.
> Lastly, it's a good time to replace the filter in the PS pump reservoir. When you are done it'll be good for another 40 years.
> Don't let the job intimidate you. It really is not hard.
> You can call your NH dealer and give them these part #s and have them sent to you.
> Upper seal #35 - 83929295 ~$17
> Lower seal #14 - 86531349 ~$19
> Oring #33 - 1707280 ~$4 (buy 2)
> Filter - EDPN3K758AGV ~$11
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot the photo


Ultradog, this was an excellent article. I have just torn apart my steering column to do the exact repair. And you'll never guess!!!! The Spring and plungers fell out of some of the placements. Would you have a diagram as to where they go? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## tjcc1978

Got a Ford 4600 that is leaking in the same spot...


----------



## pogobill

Have you checked this parts catalogue? Maybe part number 7?
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr60872ar258809bi2317981-7


----------



## Ultradog

tjcc1978 said:


> Got a Ford 4600 that is leaking in the same spot...



Your 4600 steering box is completely different than a 3000.
Yours steers on one side only and is true power steering with integral hydraulics.
A 3000 steers from both sides and is power assist with hydraulic cylinders attached to both drag links.
They both have an upper seal in about the same place however.
Diagram and repair procedure is in your FO-41 manual.


----------



## RobRob

Ultradog said:


> It's a common problem on those.
> It is not a difficult task to repair
> Worst part is you have to pull the cowel around the fuel tank.
> The seal that is leaking is #35.
> Replace the lower seal while you are in there. #14 or it will fail too and you'll be right back in there.
> Lower seal means you have to remove the hydraulic block.
> MARK THE LINES to the PS cylinders!! I use tape and mark the upper one on each side.
> Take the hydraulic block apart and clean out any rust and gunk. Then use grease to reassemble. Be careful removing the block. The plungers, balls and springs will want to fall out when you remove it.
> I always replace both orings #33.
> Inspect the steering shaft where the upper seal goes for wear or rust. You can buy a speedy sleeve to repair it.
> You will need an I&T FO-31 manual (google it - about $30) to read how to reassemble it all and "stake" the nut #21.
> A lot of fellows forget how all the plungers, balls and springs go back in. If you get into trouble we can help.
> Don't forget to add 90wt oil to the lower steering gears while you are messing with your steering. Remove plug #52 and add till it spills out.
> Lastly, it's a good time to replace the filter in the PS pump reservoir. When you are done it'll be good for another 40 years.
> Don't let the job intimidate you. It really is not hard.
> You can call your NH dealer and give them these part #s and have them sent to you.
> Upper seal #35 - 83929295 ~$17
> Lower seal #14 - 86531349 ~$19
> Oring #33 - 1707280 ~$4 (buy 2)
> Filter - EDPN3K758AGV ~$11
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot the photo





Ultradog said:


> It's a common problem on those.
> It is not a difficult task to repair
> Worst part is you have to pull the cowel around the fuel tank.
> The seal that is leaking is #35.
> Replace the lower seal while you are in there. #14 or it will fail too and you'll be right back in there.
> Lower seal means you have to remove the hydraulic block.
> MARK THE LINES to the PS cylinders!! I use tape and mark the upper one on each side.
> Take the hydraulic block apart and clean out any rust and gunk. Then use grease to reassemble. Be careful removing the block. The plungers, balls and springs will want to fall out when you remove it.
> I always replace both orings #33.
> Inspect the steering shaft where the upper seal goes for wear or rust. You can buy a speedy sleeve to repair it.
> You will need an I&T FO-31 manual (google it - about $30) to read how to reassemble it all and "stake" the nut #21.
> A lot of fellows forget how all the plungers, balls and springs go back in. If you get into trouble we can help.
> Don't forget to add 90wt oil to the lower steering gears while you are messing with your steering. Remove plug #52 and add till it spills out.
> Lastly, it's a good time to replace the filter in the PS pump reservoir. When you are done it'll be good for another 40 years.
> Don't let the job intimidate you. It really is not hard.
> You can call your NH dealer and give them these part #s and have them sent to you.
> Upper seal #35 - 83929295 ~$17
> Lower seal #14 - 86531349 ~$19
> Oring  #33 - 1707280 ~$4 (buy 2)
> Filter - EDPN3K758AGV ~$11
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot the photo


----------

